# My Spooky Photography



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*:jol: Just thought I would post some of my pictures I've taken that are gothic, spooky etc. :jol:
*To start is a shot I got of this crow that was trying to fight me for some reason. At first I was a bit scared he would peck me, but then I decided it would make for a great photo shoot. What do ya think?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it a lot. I would never have guessed that it was an actual photo.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow -- that's one helluva shot!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great shot BH....
the birds the birds...LOL


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Arrr!!*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

you definately have the eye - any of your stuff for sale?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be selling sometime after this season.
I need to get a few more into that portfolio before I do and I am setting up a webpage soon. I will let people know when I do.
Thanks for the compliments so far.
Heres another I really like, very rustic:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Shot's B~H. Please let me know when you get your web site up.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool skull shot...
looking forward to your new site


----------

